

Cloud repositories for Music projects - javo

I&#x27;m looking for a music-github-dropbox solution. Has anyone used some tool like that? What would you recommend?
======
javo
I've just found a site that covers what I need.

[http://www.wavestack.com](http://www.wavestack.com)

It has very interesting fork-like actions. You can upload your projects and
ask others for suggestions/collaborations.

I highly recommend it.

------
dandrewsen
[http://www.soundkeep.com/](http://www.soundkeep.com/)

